# New user with a wet boot....



## morag (Jan 4, 2009)

We bought our '04 TT Roadster in Mar 07 and absolutely no regrets. However, last summer we found water inside the boot. Even after a dry spell the inside of the boot lid is wet. It looks like heavy condensation. Can anyone out there please help. :?:


----------



## ToptoTTie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi there!

I've been researching a similar problem with my TT Roadster - damp patches in passenger foot wells. Anyway, have found the following other strings which may help:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=127795&p=1330991

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=120221&p=1265630

I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable owners can pipe in here......  Hope these help in some way though!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ToptoTTie said:


> Hi there!


LOVE THE NAME... Welcome to the Forum

Morag, Welcome to the forum too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome both , have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk we have some nice toTTie T shirts :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

